# Tips for training



## sunshinebubble (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there, 

I have a lovely 13 week old, pearl winged cockatiel who seems to be quite good natured. 

I got him last week and haven't let him out of the cage yet because i read somewhere that he needs to get used to his new surroundings.

Does anyone have any tips on taming him? My parents have an adorable, yet unruly cockatiel who is very noisy and hard to manage and I don't want my bird to be the same! 

Thanks


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There's a lot of good info on the "Training and Bonding" forum here. 1 week is long enough for your new friend to adjust. I don't know if you have already started but one of the best ways to get him used to you to sit near him and talk to him in a calm voice.


----------

